
Scroll’s New Collaboration with Mozilla - alexkavon
https://scroll.blog/2019/02/25/scrolls-new-collaboration-with-mozilla/
======
alexkavon
It’s interesting to see where Mozilla reaches its tendrils. They’re on a bit
of a news trend lately (Pocket).

I wonder, how far this will extend?

